#ubuntu-charlas 2010-02-07
<m4v> jaja
<m4v> alguien entró al canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat y dijo
<m4v> PREGUNTA como instalar msn en ubuntu
<m4v> taba embalado
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<m4v> cuando lo ví ya se había ido
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-02-01
<jrpo3498> hola tengo problemas con el brillo de mi notebook
<jrpo3498> en Ubuntu 10.10 alguna idea
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-02-06
<ivedci89> hola ,  hay alguien ahí???
<RUSSO75> Hi, some speack spanish
<ixeman> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-31
<efssa> hola?
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-01
<MrAvoch> H
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-02
<GIOVANNY> hola
<GIOVANNY> necesito ayuda en español
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-03
<isaac_> saludos
<isaac_> tuxx
<isaac_> saludos
<JM_> hola
<JM_> necesito saber como instalar linux
<JM_> any help available
<JM_> i need to install linux
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-04
<carlozz> hola que tal
<carlozz> alguien de ustedes sabe como hacer funcionar una webcam bajo flash usando navegadores bajo ubuntu?
<carlozz> mmm nadie contesta?
<diego> wat zao
<diego> i need link to download ubuntu last upgrate
<diego> could u help me?
<Ernesto_> holas
<Ernesto_> hola
<MrAvoch> compas tengo un post buenisimo de Cosas que hacer despues de instalar ubuntu 11.10 con quien hablo para publicarlo
<MrAvoch> bueno soy nuevo miembro y quisiera publicar algunas cosas que se
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-01-31
<eduardouio> hola que tal!... feliz día a todos lo ubunteros
<JoseeAntonioR> eduardouio: hola, en que te podemos ayudar?
<eduardouio> nada solo entraba para saludar
<eduardouio> gracias JoseeAntonio
<eduardouio> me gustaria empezar, conociendo como funciona este tipo de chat
<eduardouio> ???
<eduardouio> JoseeAntonioR: gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> eduardouio: #ubuntu-charlas es solamente para charlas dadas en fechas establecidas
<eduardouio> y de que suelen tratar las charlas y cada que tiempo son?
<JoseeAntonioR> eduardouio: para más información visita https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES
<eduardouio> una buena tarde a todos....
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-02-03
<Speektre> hello ?
<peronista> la puta madre al captcha
<peronista> porque hay captcha para entrar a esto? si un bot quiere entrar, lo hace tranquilo osea es un canal irc
<KendoKaponi> hola
<rockhunter> a
<rockhunter> hello
<maxi1111> 123
<guille_> wtf
